# How many shots for different size drinks?



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a latte drinker mostly, with the occasional americano, but for arguments sake, lets stick to latte's









How many shots is recommended for a given size?

I've been recently making a double espresso into a 9oz cup and topping off with steamed milk. This yeilds a drink that is tasty, but perhaps ever so slightly too strong for my usual tastes. I would imagine a double into a 12oz cup would be more in keeping with my own tastes and would tally with the size of drink served at local specialist coffee shops.

Is there a way to get a decent flavour profile while making less overall espresso from a double basket? so that i could put around 1.5oz in a 9oz cup rather than the standard double (2oz total).

Interested to know what others feel is a good espresso to milk ratio.

worth noting that in the days when i thought starbucks and costa were acceptable, i'd always ask for a single shot, even in a medium drink, because their coffee was so bitter. In my own drinks, i can certainly enjoy a double in a small latte, i'd just prefer it to be ever so slighly less intense.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's no right or wriong answer. All recipes are guidelines only.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

im thinking i may use my 9oz cups for when me and the lady want a latte each, and just pull a shot into each and not quite fill the cup. I'll probs pick up some 12oz cups for double shot lattes at home.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Alternatively you could pull one shot into a shot glass and top up as required


----------



## siclark (Dec 31, 2012)

shrink said:


> Is there a way to get a decent flavour profile while making less overall espresso from a double basket? so that i could put around 1.5oz in a 9oz cup rather than the standard double (2oz total).


Make the espresso into a shot glass, then take a 0.5oz sip of the espresso to taste before putting into the 9oz cup? Admittedly does nothing for using unnecessary coffee, but resolves the taste of the latte issue.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Our preferences are the following:

''Double'' = 25-34g extraction, coffee dependant

''Single'' = simply a split pour with half a ''Double''

Flat White = Double in 6oz/150ml tulip, approx 5-7mm microfoam

Cappuchino #1 = Single in 6oz/150ml tulip, at least 8-10mm microfoam

Latte = Double in 8oz/200ml wider & shallow cup, approx 5-7mm microfoam

Cappuchino #2 = Double in 8oz/200ml wider & shallow cup, at least 8-10mm microfoam

#1 & #2 depends on the situation, company and amount of spare coffee


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks gary.. so on your rational, i should perhaps just get used to a double in a 9oz latte









i am starting to enjoy my coffee this strong, its just a new thing for me to be able to enjoy two shots. Just both my prefered speciality coffee shops here in edinburgh serve into 12oz cups with a double, so had assumed I was just making my home latte's a bit too strong

ta again


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you don't have one, get another portafilter with a single / double spout & some different capacity filter baskets (single & double). Then you can experiment to find the best setup for you....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Your palate is what should lead you. Pointless tollorating something which isnt to your taste for the sake of others standards.

I have an 18g VST & a 15g. The 15g never gets used, it makes smallers shots , you could in theory apply these measures instead of mine which were based on 18g doses:-

''Double'' = 21-28.5g extraction, coffee dependant

''Single'' = simply a split pour with half a ''Double''

This obviously would mean each drink is weaker (ie contains less coffee)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i tend to only be dosing about 14-15g of coffee in my standard gaggia basket, so my shots tend to be on the slightly less generous side if i'm to avoid blonding etc. I think I'll try some 12oz cups and see how that combination suite my pallate.


----------

